# What would you like to find on a Karate website?



## jmescuderof (Mar 7, 2017)

Hello everybody. I introduce myself, my name is José Manuel. 

We are representing a client who prepares a karate related web page, and that we believe will be heard of. We would like to ask your collaboration in order to help us defining this page. It's only 5 questions. 
*We do not collect or stock any personal information.* 

This is the survey link Karate survey 

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Mar 7, 2017)

Done. I hope it helps your client.


----------



## JowGaWolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Crap.  I was hoping that this was a discussion


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 7, 2017)

Submitted.


----------

